# Toltrazuril survey



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Is this product still working for you? where do you buy yours?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I am still using sulmet. I've tried toltrazural and it does not seem to get rid of cocci like sulmet does. I ordered it from horse pre race a while ago.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Seems to be working for mine. I haven't done fecals, but I notice a change for sure after dosing. Had a few kids come down with diarrhea this year. Gave toltrazuril and ivomec plus and it cleared up very quickly...like within a day and didn't have any reoccurring issues. I get it from horseprerace.com


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm assuming it still works for mine, I've had dinky kids and scours in the past which is why I started using it and everyone seems to be fine but I also only use it at 3 weeks and when I wean/ sell ones I know are not going to be butchered, the other time they just get medicated feed.
This year I used from both places. I still had some left from the one company that people claimed didn't work as well but ordered more from the other and now I don't remember which is considered "good" and "bad" but I have the horse pre race left so I'm gonna assume that's the good place


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

There is another place. Racehorsemeds.com


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

DonnaBelle66 said:


> There is another place. Racehorsemeds.com


Yeah I think that's the place there was a few people who claimed it didn't work well for them.


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

You know, we can buy 5% Baycox on EBay. If the pkg is sealed and made by original mfg. we don’t have to worry.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I use the baycox from horseprerace - it works very well for me.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok so now I am thoroughly confused! Horseprerace was a nightmare to deal with in the past for me. I had bought the wrong stuff and tried to get them to take the return and give me the right stuff. They did but it was not a fun experience. The company wasn't nice to deal with.

Racehorsemeds.com in Canada was much better but I wasn't sure the stuff they sent me worked.

So I am not sure what to do. Do you all buy from the Horseprerace in florida? I just am a little nervous about buying this stuff again. Albon isn't working for my babies this year. I could use Corid. But I hate using that stuff.

Would love to hear what other people are using....

Sorry I haven't been around for a while. I had breast cancer in June....long story. But I took a break from life for a while. =)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh no. I hope you are recovering.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I bought into the Toltrazuril theory of prevention of coccidia in goat kids back when that became the craze. It seemed to work, I thought. I loved the one dose. The kids liked the taste, so I wasn't torturing them with the one dose. - Then, last year, I had 4 May born kids from two does who I treated with the Toltrazuril at three weeks old, six weeks old and nine weeks old. None of these four kids grew out well like my February and March kids did. Pot bellies and sort of stunted. They came out of it to some extent as they learned to eat the feed with rumensin in it, but still not as good a kids overall. I realize that in May the weather has turned to warm and super wet where I live and the coccidia are thriving due to this and that's why I probably have more trouble with May kids, but if the Toltrazuril was working as good as it is supposed to, it should have covered them. Right? Purely anecdotal evidence that doesn't mean anything scientifically, but I'm probably going to go back to 40% Dimethox this year. UGH. 

My good friend that has been raising goats longer than me (Nubians) told me the Toltrazuril wasn't working for a lot of her goat friends. She told me this two years ago, but I didn't listen. I got my Toltrazuril from Horseprerace. If the brand name "Baycox" actually does work, and it's just the sketchy imposters like Prerace that don't, I'd like to hear what other people have to say.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Hmmmmmm - I have been using prerace and have had excellent results. Don't know what the difference might be in your case....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have used toltrazuril with success but I also have a very small herd.


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

Who is the best company with good product?? I want to order from reliable shippers with unwatered down medication. Thanks, Donna


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thanks for your candid replies...we have always ordered from horse pre race...Im still hoping to hear more opinions...I think its pretty divided..I also wonder if the actual brand Baycox, wouldn't be a better solution then the generic forms..?? I have switched to herbals but still had slow growth rate...next season I will do Dimethox which I have never used here and we will see how they do...


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

I used the 40% Dimethox regimen when I first got into goats. Toltrazuril was not known. It did work. However it was a HUGE battle to get it down them. It is without a doubt the most nasty tasting stuff I have ever stuck to my tongue. Unless you can get it down their throats with a Drench gun very adroitly so they don’t taste it you WILL be wearing it. I wish we could get the Baycox as manufactured by Bayer.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I used Sulmet for years...that too is bitter nasty stuff ( dont ask me ow I know)..


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

We get ours from horseprerace and we've never had a problem

If the percentage of toltrazuril is accurate there is no reason why the generic shouldn't be as good as the brand name
But Bayer which makes Baycox probably has better quality control than a compounding pharmacy in FLORIDA


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ha, I love that you all actually think there is a company at that abandoned warehouse in Florida lol. 
It's a front and when you are playing with the black market buying illegal drugs, you follow their rules. 
I see some very wrong dosing information too. 
Tortazuril is given at 10 days old not 21.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Horseprerace here, also. Never had a problem ordering from them, got the product quickly, but I have never had to return an item, so can't speak for that.

The toltrazuril worked fantastic for me, nice, big, healthy/growth kids with no cocci issues. I was asked by a lot of people why my kids look so good and I bragged about the Toltrazuril. They all tried it and swear by it now, too.

Maybe you got a bad batch? I had that problem with copper boluses a couple of years ago.

My first 2 orders from them came with a Canadian return address, the rest have a Florida return address. I'm sure they have to move form place to place every so often to stay 1 step ahead. Lol


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

4 years ago we lost half of our kids in 1 day
All were bouncing that morning and dead by 5pm
All had received dimethox for a week as a preventative
None had any scours
All confirmed by necropsy at our state lab to have died from Coccidia
We have used Toltrazuril from horseprerace ever since and have not lost another to Coccidia
So I don't care if its made in someone's bathtub


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

I recommended to a friend who started using it and hasn’t lost a kid in 3 years. Swears by it.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

DonnaBelle66 said:


> I recommended to a friend who started using it and hasn't lost a kid in 3 years. Swears by it.


Did you used to post on another forum ?
That's where I heard about it and the person was also Donna Bell
In fact I sent a PM asking where to get it
Thinking it might have been you ?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry I didn't see all these posts and wasn't notified either other than Karen's first response to me. It's weird because goatspot should be notifying me when I respond on a thread. Hummmm. Oh well.

Thank you Karen. I have so much to share about my breast cancer experience which I wish I could do here. I will say this, women need to know their mammograms won't always show cancer(40% of all women have dense breast tissue like me. It shows up white. Cancer shows up white on mammos too. So cancer is missed)

Anyway if I hadn't felt my tumor....my story would have been different probably. Pretty amazing.

Sorry for that side track. I care about each and every woman here. Cancer makes you look at life completely different.

Anyway getting back to baycox, I did get a watered down batch from the company with Canada address. Horseprerace had never sent me a watered down bottle. So I just ordered from them again.

I will check my fecals after and see what numbers are. If it works I will know by the numbers.

I don't think we've ever had problems with our animals growing here. But I have a small herd.

Hope ya all have a great day!

Tami


----------



## TinyForest (Nov 30, 2017)

I use it in paste form. Still have a fresh unopened tube in the fridge. A little more expensive but goats eat it right up. No fuss, no wrestling.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I have three babies who are about 6 months. I am treating them with Baycox. How often would you treat them (no diarrhea, numbers are just higher than I want to be). Should I treat twice every 21 days/10 days? And second question....when would I retest fecals?

Thank you for your help with these questions.

Tami


----------



## TinyForest (Nov 30, 2017)

I've been out of the loop for a couple of years but the good thing about Baycox/Toltrazuril is that it keeps working (that has a downside for withdrawal) One dose should work for 6 months. I don't know if there is recent research on this but that was the last I had read. Again, it has a very long withdrawal- approx. 6 months for slaughter and approx. 1.5 months for milk.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I realize it is Christmas time......can anyone answer my question above? I have one baby with diarrhea.....treated with baycox dec 8. Should I treat again all three babies as preventative? Or is it too early (prior to 21 days)???

Your advice would be so appreciated!

Tami


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> I realize it is Christmas time......can anyone answer my question above? I have one baby with diarrhea.....treated with baycox dec 8. Should I treat again all three babies as preventative? Or is it too early (prior to 21 days)???
> 
> Your advice would be so appreciated!
> 
> Tami


I would. 1. Cc per 5 lb of baby goat.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok I just wasn't sure. I don't want to cause resistance. They were eating on pasture yesterday for a bit (got out) and so it may be that. But only one of them has diarrhea.....one of the three babies and they all were out eating. So I gave some pepto. Will see if that helps her. But if it is ok to treat them, (the 28th would be 21 days), it is early, then I will treat them. I just wasn't sure.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I see so much wrong information about medicines on here. From the label. 
Baycox is indicated for the treatment of preclinical coccidiosis due to Isospora suis in neonatal piglets, for the prevention of clinical signs of coccidiosis and reduction of coccidian shedding in lambs on farms with a confirmed history of coccidiosis caused by Eimeria crandallis and Eimeria ovinoidalis, and for the prevention of clinical signs of coccidiosis and reduction of coccidian shedding in calves on farms with a confirmed history of coccidiosis caused by Eimeria bovis and Eimeria zuernii.

Baycox is not indicated for use in feedlot cattle.
Lambs: Shake well before use. Each animal should be treated with a single dose of 20 mg toltrazuril/kg body weight corresponding to 1 mL Baycoxper 2.5 kg body weight. To obtain maximum benefit, sheep should be treated in the prepatent period before the expected onset of clinical signs. The prepatent period of Eimeria ovinoidalis is 12-15 days and the prepatent period of Eimeria crandalis is 15-20 days. If animals are to be treated collectively rather than individually, they should be grouped according to their body weight and dosed accordingly, in order to avoid under- or overdosing. In order to maximize effectiveness of Baycox in lambs it is important to time therapy according to individual farm management and lifecycle of the organism involved.

Cautions:

As with any antiparasiticide, frequent and repeated use of antiprotozoals from the same class may lead to the development of resistance.

Studies indicate that the metabolite, toltrazuril sulfone, accumulates in soil when undiluted manure from treated cattle is repeatedly spread on the same agricultural field. This may affect groundwater and negatively impact the growth of certain crop species.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

So to recap, Baycox should be given at 10 days old, before the cocci is affecting the animal in any way. 
It should not be repeated unless absolutely necessary. 
It is a tool, not a cure. Management is the first line of defense.


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Is this product still working for you? where do you buy yours?


Horseprerace.com


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

We give our first dose at 3 weeks 
2nd dose at 6 weeks 
3rd at 9 weeks 
It has worked really well
At least for Goats
I don't have any sheep


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

So to recap
I would suggest you ignore any ones advise that hasn't actually used the product on their animals
That is the biggest problem I have seen on these forums
People giving advice about things they have.no first hand knowledge with
Just copying and pasting some thing they read some where else


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Interesting reply considering that I've not only used it for around 12 years, I was on the ground floor of introducing it to this forum. 
It isn't intended for adult cocci, it is meant to be used to kill harmless immature cocci. It breaks the outside cell walls and disrupts it's functions while leaving enough intact for the immune system to learn from. 
An organic vaccine in a way. 
There is usually a reason why drugs have labeled directions and yes, kids use the lamb label.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

goathiker said:


> Interesting reply considering that I've not only used it for around 12 years, I was on the ground floor of introducing it to this forum.
> It isn't intended for adult cocci, it is meant to be used to kill harmless immature cocci. It breaks the outside cell walls and disrupts it's functions while leaving enough intact for the immune system to learn from.
> An organic vaccine in a way.
> There is usually a reason why drugs have labeled directions and yes, kids use the lamb label.


Well let me first apologize
I assumed your initial.post about people buying drugs on the black market meant you didn't use it
Kudos to you for advocating its use
But you are incorrectly making the assumption that other people haven't consulted a vet in how they dose
We have
And it isn't the first time that we have been advised to use something different from the label
If you research further you will find some additional information on Toltrazuril
We have been blessed to have a very close goat friend who worked at the goat unit at NC State while she was earning her PhD in Animal Science
She assisted in some research on it
So our protocol has been given the thumbs up by a Vet and a Phd
So I think I'll.stick with what I'm doing
And you can stick with what you are doing
And we can just agree to disagree
But I would hope that you would at least agree with consulting with a Vet ?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Iheartgoats(sorry don't know yr first name), thank you for sharing all that info. I too had a vet that was very pro baycox. She has since moved. 

We have for the most part had good results from using it. We usually only use wormers when indicated by fecal results. That works well for us. I did get a watered down batch once that didn't wk. 

I'm going to start treating my kids like you do I think. My babies are older and they have been doing ok. But preventatives in regards to cocci is a good thing when they are small. We get a lot of rain. 

Thank you all for answering my question awhile back. 

Happy New Year to all!

Tami


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I have an veterinary consult yearly, they peruse the living areas, go through all records and barn notes, and give me feedback on anything that needs improvements. 
Being certified TB free takes work and money. 
Any Baycox I give is under prescription. 
Actually it's kind of nice. We have goat trained vets that know my farm and animals well.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

goat trained vets, wow I'm jealous


----------



## kathyc (Jan 14, 2017)

re: Toltrazuril - just wanted to clarify, 

*For preventative use only? i.e. not for an active case of Coccidia?

*Can it be used in adult goats?

Thanks...


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

That's great Jil. Yes very important to have a vet who knows goats. I have more than one that we use. It's a blessing for sure!

Kathy I will let others answer yr question. I've used it with adults. But there may be others that gasp at that.

I go off fecal numbers when I worm. So depending on results the animal may not be wormed for a long time. Others need it more often. It's a system that wks well for us. 

Have a great day!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

happybleats said:


> thanks for your candid replies...we have always ordered from horse pre race...Im still hoping to hear more opinions...I think its pretty divided..I also wonder if the actual brand Baycox, wouldn't be a better solution then the generic forms..?? I have switched to herbals but still had slow growth rate...next season I will do Dimethox which I have never used here and we will see how they do...


I have used Dimethox 40 % since I first discovered I needed to use a coccidiastat in my herd. I have not had an active case of cocci since using this. I do use it as a prevention though because I have noticed if I don't, I have slower growth rates. Our area of the country is naturally wet all the time and combined with drylotting, well, that's that. I use it at the same dose as Tenacross, I believe. 1cc per 16 lbs day one, 1 cc per 32 lbs days 2-5. Yes, they do hate it!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

goathiker said:


> So to recap, Baycox should be given at 10 days old, before the cocci is affecting the animal in any way.
> It should not be repeated unless absolutely necessary.
> It is a tool, not a cure. Management is the first line of defense.


Jill, I find I have less coccidia issues in my chickens when I use a lot of barn lime. Do you know if barn lime can have an ill effect on the coccidia?


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

When I had coccidia in my goats I was told that a 10% ammonia solution would kill coccidia. No other disinfectant would do it not even bleach. So I wipe out my feeders with this.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

kathyc said:


> re: Toltrazuril - just wanted to clarify,
> 
> *For preventative use only? i.e. not for an active case of Coccidia?
> 
> ...


Personally I've never had to treat an adult goat for Coccidia


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

We are very blessed with knowledgeable goat vets
We have 2
One is a professor at the NC State University vet school who teaches the classes on small ruminants. He also has a mobile practice and only sees goats, sheep, and alpaca/llamas
The other has bred goats for 25 years with 2 ADGA National Champions
We got the Toggs from him 
We also have a member of our goat club with a PhD in Animal Science who specialized in pasture and parasite management 
We have an annual whole herd health check and test for CAE, Johnnes, TB, and Brucilliouses
We started testing for TB and Brucilliouses 2 years ago when we showed at the ADGA National Show
Its a good idea though we do a lot of bootleg milk and cheese sales


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

@IHEARTGOATS , no fair. No fair at all.
(happy for your goats though. I do love your Toggs!)


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Interesting reply considering that I've not only used it for around 12 years, I was on the ground floor of introducing it to this forum.
> It isn't intended for adult cocci, it is meant to be used to kill harmless immature cocci. It breaks the outside cell walls and disrupts it's functions while leaving enough intact for the immune system to learn from.
> An organic vaccine in a way.
> There is usually a reason why drugs have labeled directions and yes, kids use the lamb label.


I have a Doe who just kidded. I am giving her an Albon bolus for a total of 10 Days per my Veternarian. The Toltrazuril is for kids starting at 10 days of age. 1 cc. Per 5 lbs. of kid.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Update on my farm. Sorry i'm off more then on..life is busy. Im still doing herbs and ess. oil with great success for most parasites, even barberpole worm! but when I did not use toltrazuril we battle coccidia to the point of slow growth in some and losses of 3 sweet kids. This season everyone got toltrazuril at 3 weeks old and each and every time there was a stressor such as banding, bad weather ( lots of wet weather this year), moving to new home ect..we ended up doing a total of 4 doses from 3 weeks to weening and saw zero coccidia effects. kids grew and are growing nicely. Very happy with a no parasite issue year!! I still buy from horse pre race dot com.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

funny coincidence, i just ordered tortruzil last night lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

happybleats said:


> Update on my farm. Sorry i'm off more then on..life is busy. Im still doing herbs and ess. oil with great success for most parasites, even barberpole worm! but when I did not use toltrazuril we battle coccidia to the point of slow growth in some and losses of 3 sweet kids. This season everyone got toltrazuril at 3 weeks old and each and every time there was a stressor such as banding, bad weather ( lots of wet weather this year), moving to new home ect..we ended up doing a total of 4 doses from 3 weeks to weening and saw zero coccidia effects. kids grew and are growing nicely. Very happy with a no parasite issue year!! I still buy from horse pre race dot com.


Thanks for updating! I was waffling on my plans for coccidia prevention for 2019 kids and I think I am going to continue use of the Toltrazuril.


----------



## Goat town (May 6, 2018)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Sorry I didn't see all these posts and wasn't notified either other than Karen's first response to me. It's weird because goatspot should be notifying me when I respond on a thread. Hummmm. Oh well.
> 
> Thank you Karen. I have so much to share about my breast cancer experience which I wish I could do here. I will say this, women need to know their mammograms won't always show cancer(40% of all women have dense breast tissue like me. It shows up white. Cancer shows up white on mammos too. So cancer is missed)
> 
> ...


Found my own breast cancer as well


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

I’m still giving Toltrazuril from HorsePreRace. I start at 3 weeks of age. Here in Oklahoma we have had a lot of rain this summer and fall. Even some adults had some.


----------

